# My Newest HEQ -- Breitling Colt Quartz II



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

I've come close to buying a Breitling Colt Quartz a few times over the years. I finally broke down and did it. Purchasing the Citizen Exceed was a start down the slippery slope of HEQ collecting. 

I had a chance to set it precisely to time.gov and WWV last Saturday, so it's only been a week but, so far, it's looking like it may be in the < 5s/y range. Hard to tell with such a small test time.

I'm really impressed with the workmanship on the watch. During time-setting, it's very easy to position the minute hand exactly on the mark and have it continue to hit the marks during regular time-keeping. My Seiko SBCM023 tends to have play and isn't as easy to align. Of course, the Colt is no match for the Exceed and its fly-by-wire precision.

Here are a couple wrist shots of my new distraction.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations!|>


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

Congratulations. Great watch! :-!



highvista said:


> ... Purchasing the Citizen Exceed was a start down the slippery slope of HEQ collecting.


We are so, so sorry. ;-)b-)


----------



## vizi (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations:-!beautiful watch!


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

I own 2 versions of that watch, one with a blue rubber strap and blue face, one with a bracelet and a black face. They both keep perfect time (so far!), and their design is tasteful, for a Breitling at least (kidding! I love Breitlings). Congrats! P.S. I have a heckuva time opening the clasp on the bracelet model. I figured out a way to do it without too much cursing, but I've not the energy to describe it right now.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice High Performance Bling!

I'm glad it makes you happy!

Enjoy!


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats! Wear it in good health. It's one of the HEQ I have been looking at in recent months. Nice watch.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Breitlings have such nice dials, nice watch.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

RogerE said:


> I have a heckuva time opening the clasp on the bracelet model. I figured out a way to do it without too much cursing, but I've not the energy to describe it right now.


Mine opens fairly easily, but getting it closed is a pain. It takes a lot of pressure on the clasp.

Thanks for all the good words about the Colt. Someday, I'd also like to get a Citizen Chronomaster. I've admired it for years, as well. I tell myself that would be enough HEQ's for the collection. Of course, there's still the Grand Seiko. It never ends... ;-)


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

highvista said:


> Of course, there's still the Grand Seiko. It never ends... ;-)


Indeed.


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

The only thing that irks me about the Colt II's design is that case-back has a stepped design, meaning that only a Breitling dealer can change the battery without damaging the case. Luckily, I think the battery lasts 7 or 8 years.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

RogerE said:


> The only thing that irks me about the Colt II's design is that case-back has a stepped design, meaning that only a Breitling dealer can change the battery without damaging the case. Luckily, I think the battery lasts 7 or 8 years.


I agree. The non-standard case back is a pain. Though I probably won't be brave enough to try it, I wonder how the rubber ball from Ofrei would work on it?


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

Golly, I don't know. I'd never open any watch above a Timex on my own. I'd even worry about my own watchmaker - a very competent Rolex-trained guy from Hungary - trying to open the Breitling without the specific tool.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

highvista said:


> I agree. The non-standard case back is a pain. Though I probably won't be brave enough to try it, I wonder how the rubber ball from Ofrei would work on it?


The rubber ball works on dress watches but not >WR100m casebacks. You can buy a Breitling caseback opener from Ofrei. That's guaranteed not to slip if you have a case vise.


----------



## Frontierman63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats! I got the same Exact watch about 2 months ago and it is Dead On as far as accuracy after that time:-! I have it on the Diver Pro now,and have a Leather strap also which is Great! The DP strap changes it so much as far as looks and feel:-! It has been on my wrist almost every day since ive gotten it!
Good Luck and Enjoy

on the Diver Pro


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats, and great choice. I have the same watch, but in the white face (I felt the blue and black were a bit too similar to the blue face on my Bond SMP, and one of the strong points of my collection is its variety). Enjoy! ~TJ


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

highvista said:


> Mine opens fairly easily, but getting it closed is a pain. It takes a lot of pressure on the clasp.
> 
> Thanks for all the good words about the Colt. Someday, I'd also like to get a Citizen Chronomaster. I've admired it for years, as well. I tell myself that would be enough HEQ's for the collection. Of course, there's still the Grand Seiko. It never ends... ;-)


I've just got a new Aerospace and my clasp really takes some closing. I practically have to use a hammer to close mine, though it opens easily enough. I've found that putting my index finger under the clasp and squashing the closure down with my thumb works best, but it still takes a good old grunt.

Almost everything about the watch I like, except the bracelet. It looks cross-eyed. I'm going to try to get one of the earlier "Professionals" or an "Aerospace" if they are available. The other thing I'm not crazy about is that it's really bigger than I like.

I never thought I'd be drawn to a repeater but, to my surprise, I find I am. No need to use it often, but it's nice to have. And all the controls being on the crown promised to be tricky and a source of irritation but in practice it works surprisingly well.

It was a bunch of money, but on the whole I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

artec said:


> I've just got a new Aerospace and my clasp really takes some closing. I practically have to use a hammer to close mine, though it opens easily enough. I've found that putting my index finger under the clasp and squashing the closure down with my thumb works best, but it still takes a good old grunt.


As I've been using it now for a few weeks, the clasp seems to be "breaking in" a bit on the Colt and is somewhat easier to close without denting my wrist. 

Congratulations on the Aerospace! I found your wonderful pictures in the Breitling forum, and it is definitely a keeper. Let us know how accurate it is. My Colt still seems on track to gaining < 5sec/year.


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

I am glad to hear I may not be as spastic as I originally thought if others 'share my (Breitling bracelet) pain'! My original Breitling, a Chronomat that my wife gave me 18 years ago, has a leather strap so my bracelet probs were unexpected.


----------



## david12345654 (Oct 25, 2008)

How much do these cost


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

david12345654 said:


> How much do these cost


More than a Seiko and less than a Rolex. Google is your friend!!


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

highvista said:


> As I've been using it now for a few weeks, the clasp seems to be "breaking in" a bit on the Colt and is somewhat easier to close without denting my wrist.
> 
> Congratulations on the Aerospace! I found your wonderful pictures in the Breitling forum, and it is definitely a keeper. Let us know how accurate it is. My Colt still seems on track to gaining < 5sec/year.


A very late reply to HighVista's question about the acuracy of my Aerospace. It is running well within the 15 seconds a year spec given in the book. In fact, it is just over a second fast versus the Chronomaster, which is less than half a second out. This is the last of the three Chronomasters I have owned and the only one I sent back to its father in Japan. Since the Chronomaster can't be adjusted except in Japan and the Breitling apparently can (though so far there appears to be no need) it's just as well that the Citizen doesn't require that attention.
I have pretty well come to terms with a technique for closing and opening the clasp on the Breitling, but since I only take it off and put it on once every couple of days, any difficulties ae not too important. Still not nearly as easy or convenient as the Citizen.
You commented on the slippery slope of collecting HEQs........ I have concluded that, for my purposes at least, the GS do not qualify since none of them have perpetual calendars or individually adjustable hour hands. I don't mean to try to set HEQ standards for anyone else, or to disagree with anyone else's criteria, but those are my requirements. It's a shame because, in many ways I prefer the simpler, less ostentatious look of the GS and the Chronomaster to that of the Breitling.


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Highvista - in your post you say that "the Colt is no match for the Exceed and its fly-by-wire precision." Now that you've been living with the Colt for a while, I was wondering if you could give a bit more info as to how the Colt stacks up against the Exceed. I own the Colt (and I love it), and I'm thinking of grabbing an Exceed (I like its styling and accuracy), so any info is appreciated. Also, anyone else should feel free to throw in their own $.02. Thanks! ~TJ


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I like the Colt. I love the fact that the Breitling that all the quartz are thermocomp. I wasn't much of a fan of Breitling until I learned this as I'm not sure that I want another auto and to spend this kind of money, it definitely should be HEQ. I love the blue dial with the matching rubber strap, but I haven't seen pictures other than stock photos of that one. Maybe I'd be able to see that one in person at an AD.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> Hey Highvista - in your post you say that "the Colt is no match for the Exceed and its fly-by-wire precision." Now that you've been living with the Colt for a while, I was wondering if you could give a bit more info as to how the Colt stacks up against the Exceed. I own the Colt (and I love it), and I'm thinking of grabbing an Exceed (I like its styling and accuracy), so any info is appreciated. Also, anyone else should feel free to throw in their own $.02. Thanks! ~TJ


Hey there! Sorry for the delayed response. I used to be a bit more active on the forum, but I've gone back to school and haven't had as much time to visit as in the past.

I still love both the Colt and the Exceed. I'd definitely recommend getting the Exceed for your collection, just because of its unique capabilities and because it's no longer being made and will become increasingly hard to come by.

Actually, I've been neglecting both the Colt and Exceed for my 80's vintage Omega Seamaster Pro 200M with the caliber 1441 movement. I've adjusted it to the point that, by alternating between wearing it to bed some nights and leaving it off-wrist on others, I can keep it spot on, without any loss or gain at all. Neither my Colt or Exceed can match that.

Good luck deciding on the Exceed!


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Very nice timepiece Highvista. Wear it in good health. I am looking to buy one as well, but haven't made up my mind between it and the Aerospace and the Air Wolf. The Aerospace is only about a 10BAR watch and this is a bit off putting for my needs.

Can anyone here give me a lume report on the Colt Quartz? Better still a photo?:-!

Cheers


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful watch. Well done. 

I own the same watch, except mine has the cream colored face. This seems to be the least popular of the 3 colors available (blue, black, cream), but I just have a thing for light-colored dials on watches. I don't know why. Also, the cream colored dial appealed to me as strikingly different from my blue Bond Omega SMP (another beauty).

The blue Bond is the one that started all the trouble (it was a birthday present to myself on a birthday that ended with a "0"), and the BCQ is the 2nd watch I bought. Although I was quite the novice at the time, I made 2 excellent choices. Which is quite unlike me.

The Breit is mos def HEQ, being TC, accurate to about 10 seconds per year, and powered by an 8 year battery. I love mine; you made a great choice. Enjoy it!

PS for Stevie: the lume is excellent.


----------



## prs (May 1, 2009)

It's a beautiful watch. Many congrats.

Pat


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

That really is very lovely, congratulations! I love the blue dial on the colt, one of the best blues out there I think, I am glad as well the second hand lines up with the markers:-!


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Something else to consider about the Aerospace Artec.
Even though the Aerospace is w.r., alway beware this watch is equipped with a snap back caseback. 
More than once I've heard horror stories about owners who claimed their Aerospace w.r. resistance was compromised and a very expensive repair bill followed!
With that said, never submerse it and please don't get it any wetter than a rain shower!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the same watch its awesome


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Wonderful watch:-!. The blue dial is my favorite of them all for this model. Well done|>


----------



## Playmaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations also!
I also acquired one only few days ago (black dial, bracelet).
I wonder, how the model II differs from earlier model ?

Ari


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

You simply can't go wrong with a Breitling SuperQuartz HEQ piece. Wonderful accuracy and reliability. :-! In my own Breitling collection, I only have one watch (B-1) which isn't a mechanical, and it is definitely my "go to" piece for most all occasions and it receives by far the most wrist time. As for Breitling deployant clasp issues, from my article on the Breitling forum...

*Deployant Clasp adjustment procedure... *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_On the deployant clasps for Breitling bracelets, I have had to adjust at least 1 out of 5 to ensure proper closure/release. On these bracelets, the curved "T' piece (the one with "BREITLING" engraved on it) can be carefully adjusted with two forefingers and thumb while holding the rest of the clasp between thumb and forefinger of the opposite hand. Squeezing the two forefingers and thumb together from either side of the curved piece will either shorten or lengthen the piece very, very slightly. Because the piece you are adjusting is quite stiff it doesn't really feel like you are making any difference in the "curve" (thus length) of the piece but you are. Repeated closing and opening of the clasp will bear this out. The "T" will then snap into and out of its receptacle with a different feel of "stiffness". It goes without saying that caution is in order here but the procedure does work I assure you. For your strap deployant clasp, using the same procedure will adjust the closing/opening "stiffness" of the clasp cover over the bar for capture/release. I made this adjustment on my Mom's watch (below) and it worked just fine. Again, be careful and work slowly... 
Cheers,
Ron_










__________________


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 27, 2008)

Man, that is one gorgeous Breit....love the blue on blue with gold accents....one of the nicest I've seen. |>


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> Man, that is one gorgeous Breit....love the blue on blue with gold accents....one of the nicest I've seen. |>


Hi, Cobalt. Thanks. :thanks She is 86 Y.O. now and loves her Callistino! :-!
Best,
Ron


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice video of Breitling quartz service here:

http://www.breitling.com/service/


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazing video,thanks !

Not sure if that's a "full maintenance" or just a "battery change" though, probably the former.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

artec said:


> Almost everything about the watch I like, except the bracelet. It looks cross-eyed. I'm going to try to get one of the earlier "Professionals" or an "Aerospace" if they are available. The other thing I'm not crazy about is that it's really bigger than I like. .


Just got an Aerospace myself, the bracelet does indeed look odd, any reason they made it like that, i.e. "sloped" ?

For those who haven't seen it up close :


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

It's just the style they decided on, almost has that distorted look. I do like the look, but I've never worn one to comment on the comfort.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, pretty comfortable actually, it's Ti so it's light and it's wide so it's got a good "grip" on the skin. I'm generally between sizes with bracelets so they tend to slip forward, not so with this one.

Here is another pic with the clasp this time :


----------

